# Bilateral Lap Ovarian Cystectomy



## Ravikirann (Jul 4, 2016)

Dear All,

My doctor has performed Bilateral Lap Ovarian Cystectomy and OT notes as follow; 

laparoscopy done after creation of pneumoperitoneum..via port 5mm,,
uterus almost fixed in pelvis,,both ovaries fixed in pelvisand covered by bowels and omentum
procedure..after release of massive adhesions,,both ovarian cyst could reach,and the chocolate material drained,,cavity cleaned..bleeders controlled,,,suction irrigation done
operation ended safely,,intra abdominal drian left
 Uterine evacuation done.

My doctor has coded 58661 and i am insisting him to code 58662 . Can we bill twice if it is bilateral.


Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Aparna2014 (Jul 4, 2016)

*50 modifier for bilateral*

Yes as this is ovarian cystectomy we can use 58662. because excision of cyst has been done. We cant bill it twice. instead we can use 50 modifier.

Thank you.


----------



## Ravikirann (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks Aparna for your reply, since i am working in Dubai ,here we are not using Modifiers . In this case i can bill it twice.

Thanks
Ravi


----------

